# Any cool locations to shoot?? LA, CA



## sweetroxygirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone! Im new here and im also a new photographer. Im located in Los Angeles, California.
Does anyone know any cool spots to shoot?
If you have any ideas please let me know thanks! 

~~Samantha~~


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome Samantha

Well that all depends on what you like to shoot
Are you into urban or you are into nature?

Depending on the answer you give I could probably give you some suggestions


----------



## rogue (Jan 19, 2006)

i've lived here for about 4 years now, i can tell you the only good thing about this place is the sceneries. i'd goto malibu or santa monica beach - there's santa monica pierre which has a little arcade on the docks to the beach - very nice, a lot of homeless people walking around too - would be a nice shot one of them infront of the ferris wheel overlooking the ocean. there's one man in particular who goes by the name of "bubble man" he invented a soap-bubble releasing machine from scratch and is on docks all the time releasing soap bubbles in air and watching kids run around popping it, very interesting - should definitely check out. also check various hiking sites that have waterfalls, there's one in particular i am a fan of - hiking trail in santa monica - it leads up to a marvelous waterfall thats very thing against a steep slimy cliff landing into a serene tiny tiny lake - u can also see caves covered in untouched bright green moss along the cliff as you look up. quite rad


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 22, 2006)

LA has got to be the best place in the world to shoot. We have pretty much everything imaginable here. There's all kinds of nature shooting, there's various city scapes - everything from downtown urban to farms behind Malibu and up toward Santa Barbara. There's all kinds of people.

Give us some examples of things you've seen or shots you like, and I'd be glad to tell you where and how. 

One favorite, but it requires patience: sit across the street from the "Beverly Hills City Limits" sign on Sunset near Doheny, and get pics of the tourists photographing themselves there.

I'm always looking for someone to shoot with me. Lemme know.


----------



## sameerjatana (Jan 25, 2006)

For nature photography - Death Valley and Joshua Tree national Park

For Urban - the whole of LA, preferrably Pasadena. It has a lot of old architecture.

For Beach City - Laguna Beach, Malibu


----------

